# Harlem globetrotters Dubai



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why can we never get anything like this in Egypt? 

Just talking to my house boy who tells me the gossip in the coffee shops is that the MB is going to close cinemas.. I have told him I don't think it would be possible but I really hope I am not being too optimistic. 



and on a light note... I have just told him that my tea was very horrible, I hope I don't say this when I am back in the UK,


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why can we never get anything like this in Egypt?
> 
> Just talking to my house boy who tells me the gossip in the coffee shops is that the MB is going to close cinemas.. I have told him I don't think it would be possible but I really hope I am not being too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Doubt that they will close cinemas, but would not be surprised to see increased censorship and possibly segregated seating.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Doubt that they will close cinemas, but would not be surprised to see increased censorship and possibly segregated seating.


As long as that means foreigners in one room, Egyptians in another, I'm happy  I love going to the cinema, but here I have given up


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why can we never get anything like this in Egypt?
> 
> Just talking to my house boy who tells me the gossip in the coffee shops is that the MB is going to close cinemas.. I have told him I don't think it would be possible but I really hope I am not being too optimistic.


They won't close cinemas but I'm pretty certain many films won't get released as they are deemed morally objectionable


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

No globetrotters but you can enjoy WWE live at Cairo Stadium if you like that kind of thing 

WWE.com: WWE Live Events to debut in Egypt this October


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> No globetrotters but you can enjoy WWE live at Cairo Stadium if you like that kind of thing
> 
> WWE.com: WWE Live Events to debut in Egypt this October




I loved the wrestling but not this stuff, the genuine stuff only

big daddy, giant haystack, jack pallo, danny boy collins... this is what Saturdays were for


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> No globetrotters but you can enjoy WWE live at Cairo Stadium if you like that kind of thing
> 
> WWE.com: WWE Live Events to debut in Egypt this October


Have you seen the ticket prices? I will be really interested to see how many of these they sell. For some time now I have not been able to buy into the concept that everything is doom and gloom in the Egyptian economy, this will be a useful barometer:confused2:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I loved the wrestling but not this stuff, the genuine stuff only
> 
> big daddy, giant haystack, jack pallo, danny boy collins... this is what Saturdays
> 
> were for


Don't forget Mark "Roller Ball " Rocco


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Have you seen the ticket prices? I will be really interested to see how many of these they sell. For some time now I have not been able to buy into the concept that everything is doom and gloom in the Egyptian economy, this will be a useful barometer:confused2:


wow LE3000 

I guess many of the tickets will go to corporate entertainment for the big multinationals


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> wow LE3000
> 
> I guess many of the tickets will go to corporate entertainment for the big multinationals




Even if I had wanted to go there is no way I could afford it..


----------

